# Something diffrent.



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 25, 2009)

In collaboration with Gary Peck, I present to you my latest pen.  This pen "kit" made it's way from Singapore and Gary left me with a bit of a challenge.  You see the "kit" came with out tubes, or any way to use them, and the hardware had very thin, shallow points to attach it to the blank.  (The center-band tenon to the the OD of the pen had to be .025" deep and just .095 long!!!)  I had to not only turn pretty much the whole OD on my metal lathe, I had to grind a custom boring bar that looked like a finish nail to bore the cap. It walls are so thin, you can see thur the cap when held to the light.  I hope the CA will hold the hardware in place, there is not much to hold on, but I have the sides and the bottom edges to the tenon's glues so with all luck!



  Anyway, here is the pen! Yes, it does have one of Lou's nibs added by me. With very little hardware, no tubes, and thin walls... This pen is feather light too!    :biggrin:​ 













​


----------



## dgscott (Jan 25, 2009)

Very nice! The extra patience really paid off.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow that is amazing


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm guessing you went without coffee that day.
Looks good!!


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 25, 2009)

It certainly is a success from what I see.  Cool looking kit, nice and simple.  Very nice looking blank too.  I can't imagine spinning an acrylic so thin.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 25, 2009)

Sounds like too much work for me . Very good job !


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 25, 2009)

Very cool, nice pen.


----------



## wolftat (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice, you are going to have to bring it to the next meeting.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jan 25, 2009)

Great looking pen.


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 25, 2009)

Super pen, great work.


----------



## bitshird (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice semi kitless pen, I'll bet it has a nice weight with out tubes I like the blank.


----------



## papaturner (Jan 25, 2009)

I like different............and that sure enough fits,good job.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks guys...   I will bring it to the next meeting if I remember to bring it.

Charlie, would you believe me if I told you I finished this off about 2am?  I was wrenching on my mother in law's car in the shop and when I was done, I felt like playing with my "new toy" that came in the mail...


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 25, 2009)

Very classy design and well executed.  Always nice to see a new look.


----------



## VisExp (Jan 25, 2009)

Beautiful pen Lee.  Great work.


----------



## garypeck (Jan 25, 2009)

Lee..... the pen is beautiful!!!!!  maybe you could do some bushings for it??  I have plenty more of those kits.....  Hahaha


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 25, 2009)

You laugh Gary... But with the cap I had to make a pin chuck type rod on the metal lathe in order to turn the cap.  It was really not a pin chuck, but a friction fit and light cuts.    There was a little extra room with the closed end pen body, but it was cutting it close without the tubes to position the parts.  I ended up with a lot of hand sanding to make everything perfectly flush to the hardware.  

Just to give an idea of the size, as the pen is a tad long, but still very light, here is the pen next to the other ones on the "upper tier" of my collection.  On the other kit, I think I will shorten the cap so that the clip is almost at the center-band.  This will give me the "pocket-space" that makes a pen easy to use.  I have room left in the cap to do so.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Jan 25, 2009)

Great Pen! You sure have reaped the rewards of your hard work.


----------



## LEAP (Jan 25, 2009)

Nicely done!


----------



## johncrane (Jan 25, 2009)

Gary!
well done your pen looks very nice l think l would leave it as it is.:biggrin:


----------



## Mather323 (Jan 25, 2009)

Great work!


----------



## garypeck (Jan 26, 2009)

johncrane said:


> Gary!
> well done your pen looks very nice l think l would leave it as it is.:biggrin:


 
I think you got it wrong..... Im Gary but i didnt create that masterpiece.....  Lee is THE MAN..... hahaha


----------



## smitty9306 (Jan 26, 2009)

Very nice 
Jon


----------



## tim self (Jan 26, 2009)

That's Fantastic, working without a net!  I know I am not there yet.


----------



## Dario (Jan 26, 2009)

Look great!

Question, do you think the thin walls (w/o tube) is strong enough to withstand normal abuse/use and an accidental fall?


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 26, 2009)

Dario, I would be more worried about the hardware comming off than the thin walls in this material.  The rod is one of those old Sheaffer's rods so they were made thinner than I have them now.  I had thought about making an inner cap which I may try on the next one. That would stiffen up the cap quite a bit and the body is not as thin as the cap is.


----------



## ScribbleSticks (Jan 27, 2009)

Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Ligget (Jan 27, 2009)

Lee that is a beauty!


----------



## Stephen (Jan 28, 2009)

Firefyter-emt said:


> In collaboration with Gary Peck, I present to you my latest pen.  This pen "kit" made it's way from Singapore and Gary left me with a bit of a challenge.  You see the "kit" came with out tubes, or any way to use them, and the hardware had very thin, shallow points to attach it to the blank.  (The center-band tenon to the the OD of the pen had to be .025" deep and just .095 long!!!)  I had to not only turn pretty much the whole OD on my metal lathe, I had to grind a custom boring bar that looked like a finish nail to bore the cap. It walls are so thin, you can see thur the cap when held to the light.  I hope the CA will hold the hardware in place, there is not much to hold on, but I have the sides and the bottom edges to the tenon's glues so with all luck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great looking pen. What size tubes would you recommend?
Would they be common to any of the kits available? although you mentioned shallow points to do so. With your experience on this kit is it possible to make a thick sleeve in place of a tube to give it more body?
Thanks. Stephen


----------



## CaptG (Jan 28, 2009)

Outstanding work Lee.  That is one sweet pen.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 31, 2009)

Stephen, the problem is that the way the hardware is made, the "step" is almost as thick as a tube!  If one were to try to use a tube, I do not think you would have more than glue left on the tube when turned down small enough to fit the hardware.  I guess you could do it like a Euro and find a tube for the inside that would use the material tenon to hold the hardware on.  However, if you look at the hole needed for my cap, again... there is so little room to work with.

You might have better luck with the body that is much thicker than the cap.

This is an "advanced kit" for sure with little room to play with.


----------



## garypeck (Feb 3, 2009)

Firefyter-emt said:


> Stephen, the problem is that the way the hardware is made, the "step" is almost as thick as a tube! If one were to try to use a tube, I do not think you would have more than glue left on the tube when turned down small enough to fit the hardware. I guess you could do it like a Euro and find a tube for the inside that would use the material tenon to hold the hardware on. However, if you look at the hole needed for my cap, again... there is so little room to work with.
> 
> You might have better luck with the body that is much thicker than the cap.
> 
> This is an "advanced kit" for sure with little room to play with.


 
I might have found a tube for this kit*body for the kit*..... but its not the conventional tube..... bought off the hardware shops.........

I think it might work......


----------

